
If you like living in the middle of nowhere you can get a great house real cheap - eaguyhn
http://www.mathewingram.com/work/2018/04/08/if-you-like-living-in-the-middle-of-nowhere-you-can-get-a-great-house-really-cheap/
======
nanis
I am not sure the author of this post knows what "middle of nowhere". His
definition seems to be more than 75 miles from Brooklyn.

